# cargo van guys



## Mr Plumber

Looking to buy a gmc cargo van and was wondering what the norm was with you van guys. Do you go for a half, 3/4 , or 1 ton. I have always used a truck my self but im starting to see how a van will benefit me better. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## plbgbiz

All of ours are 3/4. Never had to leave anything behind because they were too light. On trenchless jobs we put a LOT of heavy items on board.

The insurance is lower on a 3/4 vs. 1/2 ton.
The resale is higher in a 3/4 ton vs. 1/2 ton.

The extra cost does not justify the small amount of net payload gained on a 1 ton.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

plbgbiz said:


> All of ours are 3/4. Never had to leave anything behind because they were too light. On trenchless jobs we put a LOT of heavy items on board.
> 
> The insurance is lower on a 3/4 vs. 1/2 ton.
> The resale is higher in a 3/4 ton vs. 1/2 ton.
> 
> The extra cost does not justify the small amount of net payload gained on a 1 ton.


Also stick with a V8 engine, not a wimpy V6!!!


----------



## user8031

I got a Ford E250 extended, with a 351 Windsor. Only got 45,000 miles. Not bad for a 1994 model. I love it!! I got 2 cargo bins plus I can haul almost anything plumbing related except a one piece stand up shower. I own this van too, not my boss.

I use to have a GMC savannah. It was ok, but engine blew at 120,000. Am not knockin GMC at all, just sharing with you.


----------



## LEAD INGOT

I have an 06 GMC 3500 cube van w/ a 6L V8. Gas mileage sucks, but I can make up for it, by haveing everything on board, and keeping things to one trip. One thing to consider is snow. Them dually's don't like snow. I keep a 2005 Chevy 2500 Express with AWD for snow season.


----------



## ILPlumber

Watch your gross combined weight when pulling heavy trailers.

If you are over-weight and have a wreck, you basically have no insurance.

My trucks are sized to the cargo they each expect to pull.....


----------



## Mr Plumber

ILPlumber said:


> Watch your gross combined weight when pulling heavy trailers.
> 
> If you are over-weight and have a wreck, you basically have no insurance.
> 
> My trucks are sized to the cargo they each expect to pull.....


Thanks for the tip 
I don't expect to be pulling any trailers


----------



## Widdershins

ILPlumber said:


> Watch your gross combined weight when pulling heavy trailers.
> 
> If you are over-weight and have a wreck, you basically have no insurance.
> 
> My trucks are sized to the cargo they each expect to pull.....


 Good advice.

I was denied a claim about 10 years ago for an accident I caused whilst moving a trailer full of no-hub fittings and pipe from one parking lot to the next on a Commercial job.

Totally my fault.


----------



## highpoint

Mr Plumber said:


> Looking to buy a gmc cargo van and was wondering what the norm was with you van guys. Do you go for a half, 3/4 , or 1 ton. I have always used a truck my self but im starting to see how a van will benefit me better.
> Thanks for the help


I have 2-2009 e250 extended vans. They have a 4.6L in each. I upgraded from a 92chevy 1/2 ton van with a 350. And a 94ford e350 with a 351w.
The difference in fuel makes one of the payments for me. The difference in repair bills makes the other payment and still some left over.
Whatever u do buy the most current u can afford it will pay in the end. But like biz said 3/4 is generally the best choice.


----------



## rocksteady

I have a buddy that works out of a regular length E250 but I just can't see having a work truck that isn't at least a 1 ton. Every truck I've ever worked out of has been right up on the GVW and has been a 1 ton.





Paul


----------



## Mr Plumber

All this cargo van ruck got me excited...:laughing:. I went and ordered a 3/4 ton gmc v8 with tow package, ladder racks and shelves.:thumbup: 
Thanks again for all the replies


----------



## no drip

Congrats on the new van!What did you pay?:thumbup:


----------



## Mr Plumber

Got it brand new traded in the truck for 14k got the van for 27k :thumbup:


----------



## dankman

rocksteady said:


> I have a buddy that works out of a regular length E250 but I just can't see having a work truck that isn't at least a 1 ton. Every truck I've ever worked out of has been right up on the GVW and has been a 1 ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


What are you carrying? I have a pretty well packed 03 Express 1500 and only come close to the GVWR a few times on short trips to the scrap yard.


----------



## rocksteady

dankman said:


> What are you carrying? I have a pretty well packed 03 Express 1500 and only come close to the GVWR a few times on short trips to the scrap yard.


I have a fear of not having something so I probably carry more stock than I need. I could always find something else to stock but I try to be somewhat selective. I'm sure I have more hand tools than I could get by on. Just my drain cleaning equipment is probably 500 pounds. A tank of diesel weighs another 300 pounds.

After a pipe rack, bulkhead and shelving what is left at a 1/2 ton for tools and material. 






Paul


----------



## highpoint

Its very common for a 1/2 ton van to be overweight.
It doesn't take much for the fittings and tools to add up.


----------



## HOMER

even with a one ton..with all the stuff we carry
going to burn through brakes and tires.

actually doing new rotors and pads tomorrow.

Auto Zone has ceramic pads that last way longer than the asbestos ones and have a lifetime warranty..as long as there's still meat on em when you return em.
they give you two years on rotors .
I love free auto parts

was tired of only getting one year from my overloaded LT tires.

tried a set of Michelin rib XPS and they lasted three years.

expensive , but worth it ..tire is fully encased with SS mesh and is retreadable


----------



## Hillside

HOMER said:


> even with a one ton..with all the stuff we carry
> going to burn through brakes and tires.
> 
> actually doing new rotors and pads tomorrow.
> 
> Auto Zone has ceramic pads that last way longer than the asbestos ones and have a lifetime warranty..as long as there's still meat on em when you return em.
> they give you two years on rotors .
> I love free auto parts
> 
> was tired of only getting one year from my overloaded LT tires.
> 
> tried a set of Michelin rib XPS and they lasted three years.
> 
> expensive , but worth it ..tire is fully encased with SS mesh and is retreadable


Check out napa for pads, i just picked up a pair, they have ones for extreme duty, mine just started screaming yesterday and have to change them Sunday


----------



## Qball415

Is it me or do all Dodge/Chrysler brake pads and rotors wear out faster?


----------



## Master Mark

spoken about this subject before... I had a e350 extended ford cargo van in 3/4 ton..triton v8. 

I sold it when I got 250,000 miles on it because the doors handles, and locks were falling off.... It was a very good van but with the weight I got on average about 13mpg.

I am now driveing a chevy cube van, 12 foot box on the back
and a tommy gate that keeps me from getting a hernia...
the 12 foot box van is exactly the same length as the extended van
was, so I can park it anywhere......

and I am getting about 10mpg... I carry 5 water heaters
a generator, air copressor, and about double what I could carry in the extended e350.... I have plenty of room left over and I could lay a bunk bed back there and take a nap if I so chose to do it.....

the gas mileage is a wash as far as I care, because every day
I am not having to make a 30mile round trip back to our office or to a supply house to pick up another water heater 

also, my productivity is double and I am usually done with the same amount 
of work about an hour or more earlier than with the extended van...

I like the ford e350 but I just cannot go back:no:


----------



## highpoint

Qball415 said:


> Is it me or do all Dodge/Chrysler brake pads and rotors wear out faster?


Friends don't let friends drive a dodge


----------



## retired rooter

*cargo van*

I bought a new 1 ton GMC cargo van in 2002 and it has served me well.I bought it with a kit with shelves and racks and all the goodies. In the side doors is a gorlitz electric ramp it really saved my back. I have gone thru 2 GO68hd machines (sold the first at nearly my cost to a friend who had to have one right then.I ordered another from gorlitz and took off a few days fishing ,Any way my van is still running great I change the oil every 3000 miles and fix every little thing before it gets to be serious,other than brakes ,rotors,belts ,hoses and a major tune up it has approx 135,000 and gets me around.I also had A new extra long dodge in 1985 and sold it to a friend with 60,000 ,he loved it. But I like the gmc its better to take care of your stuff and it will take care of you  and NEVER let ANYONE borrow your equip.I tell them there are things I don't loan out my sewer equip, my boat my motorcycle,and my wife. Not necessalary in that order!! ( it was 1985 my bad memory)


----------



## retired rooter

Mr Plumber said:


> All this cargo van ruck got me excited...:laughing:. I went and ordered a 3/4 ton gmc v8 with tow package, ladder racks and shelves.:thumbup:
> Thanks again for all the replies


 Mine was same eccept it was 1 ton, now the ladder rack is gone now so I can go thru car wash.If I need a ladder it will slide in and lay over sewer machine (but I rarely use it these says)


----------



## Qball415

highpoint said:


> Friends don't let friends drive a dodge


Damb Ol Dodge Goes Everywhere.


----------



## highpoint

Qball415 said:


> Damb Ol Dodge Goes Everywhere.


at least one does.


----------



## Redwood

ILPlumber said:


> Watch your gross combined weight when pulling heavy trailers.
> 
> If you are over-weight and have a wreck, you basically have no insurance.
> 
> My trucks are sized to the cargo they each expect to pull.....


Good Advice!

Tis no fun to be driving a truck and have the trailer tell you which way to go...


----------



## Catlin987987

We own
-2006 Dodge Sprinters- 168k km
-2006 Dodge Sprinters- 180k km 
-2006 Dodge Sprinters- 125k km
None of them cost us any money in repairs, maintenance isn't too bad for diesels. Oil changes cost around $200 but get 12000km per change. Brakes cost $1000k for all pads and rotors. All get around 800-1000 km per tank(100L)

96 Chevy Express - 440k km old 350, 450km/tank
05 Chevy Express - 240k 3/4Ton 4.8L, 450km/tank
03 Chevy Express - 200k 3/4Ton 4.3L, 500km/tank
03 Chevy Express - 280K 1Ton 6.0L, 450km/tank

02 Chevy Astro - 460K km, 4.3L POS, next ones be replaced, 350km/tank
03 Chevy Astro - 490K km, 4.3L POS, Died 6 months ago, 350km/tank

05 Ford E350 - 170K 6.0L Diesel, 400km/tank

All the gas engines, cost a pile of money on tunesups and down time due to for often oil changes.


----------



## Mississippiplum

Catlin987987 said:


> We own
> -2006 Dodge Sprinters- 168k km
> -2006 Dodge Sprinters- 180k km
> -2006 Dodge Sprinters- 125k km
> None of them cost us any money in repairs, maintenance isn't too bad for diesels. Oil changes cost around $200 but get 12000km per change. Brakes cost $1000k for all pads and rotors. All get around 800-1000 km per tank(100L)
> 
> 96 Chevy Express - 440k km old 350, 450km/tank
> 05 Chevy Express - 240k 3/4Ton 4.8L, 450km/tank
> 03 Chevy Express - 200k 3/4Ton 4.3L, 500km/tank
> 03 Chevy Express - 280K 1Ton 6.0L, 450km/tank
> 
> 02 Chevy Astro - 460K km, 4.3L POS, next ones be replaced, 350km/tank
> 03 Chevy Astro - 490K km, 4.3L POS, Died 6 months ago, 350km/tank
> 
> 05 Ford E350 - 170K 6.0L Diesel, 400km/tank
> 
> All the gas engines, cost a pile of money on tunesups and down time due to for often oil changes.


I'm not gonna do all the conversions for those measurements :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## highpoint

Catlin987987 said:


> We own
> -2006 Dodge Sprinters- 168k km
> -2006 Dodge Sprinters- 180k km
> -2006 Dodge Sprinters- 125k km
> None of them cost us any money in repairs, maintenance isn't too bad for diesels. Oil changes cost around $200 but get 12000km per change. Brakes cost $1000k for all pads and rotors. All get around 800-1000 km per tank(100L)
> 
> 96 Chevy Express - 440k km old 350, 450km/tank
> 05 Chevy Express - 240k 3/4Ton 4.8L, 450km/tank
> 03 Chevy Express - 200k 3/4Ton 4.3L, 500km/tank
> 03 Chevy Express - 280K 1Ton 6.0L, 450km/tank
> 
> 02 Chevy Astro - 460K km, 4.3L POS, next ones be replaced, 350km/tank
> 03 Chevy Astro - 490K km, 4.3L POS, Died 6 months ago, 350km/tank
> 
> 05 Ford E350 - 170K 6.0L Diesel, 400km/tank
> 
> All the gas engines, cost a pile of money on tunesups and down time due to for often oil changes.


Cost a pile of money due to down time.
Compared to initial cost of the sprinters?

I looked into these but the horrendous cost (and god awful local dealership) pushed me to the. E250. 
I also believe buying a van 'as new as possible' let someone else take the initial hit. 
I bought my 2009's in early 2010 for 20k each with 15k km. I haven't checked my L/100km, need to fill up regardless.


----------



## Catlin987987

highpoint said:


> Cost a pile of money due to down time.
> Compared to initial cost of the sprinters?
> 
> I looked into these but the horrendous cost (and god awful local dealership) pushed me to the. E250.
> I also believe buying a van 'as new as possible' let someone else take the initial hit.
> I bought my 2009's in early 2010 for 20k each with 15k km. I haven't checked my L/100km, need to fill up regardless.


We bought 2 of the sprinters for around $12-15k each and nice put around 25k km each. The only time we bought a new one as when the company was first opened. The used Chevys were cheap $6-9k.


----------



## Nate21

Dodge is by far the best, the others wanna be a dodge. Ford try's and does a good job on its own. Chevy waits,try's to copy, and still sucks...


----------



## drain surgeon

Anyone looked at the new Nissan NV. Kinda ugly but its set up with a trades person in mind and priced well below a sprinter


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

drain surgeon said:


> Anyone looked at the new Nissan NV. Kinda ugly but its set up with a trades person in mind and priced well below a sprinter


 


I did look at one and my buddy has one, but the main reason i won't buy one is for the simple fact the only shelves that they offer with the truck is the same as a standard shelve system that you would find in van.... are you kidding me!!!! what a waste of unused space!!!:furious:


----------



## highpoint

Catlin987987 said:


> We bought 2 of the sprinters for around $12-15k each and nice put around 25k km each. The only time we bought a new one as when the company was first opened. The used Chevys were cheap $6-9k.


They had 25k km on them and u paid 12-15k each? U stole them if this is the case


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

highpoint said:


> They had 25k km on them and u paid 12-15k each? U stole them if this is the case


 
more like free9999:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

130 PLUMBER said:


> I did look at one and my buddy has one, but the main reason i won't buy one is for the simple fact the only shelves that they offer with the truck is the same as a standard shelve system that you would find in van.... are you kidding me!!!! what a waste of unused space!!!:furious:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

130 PLUMBER said:


> I did look at one and my buddy has one, but the main reason i won't buy one is for the simple fact the only shelves that they offer with the truck is the same as a standard shelve system that you would find in van.... are you kidding me!!!! what a waste of unused space!!!:furious:


...


----------



## Catlin987987

highpoint said:


> They had 25k km on them and u paid 12-15k each? U stole them if this is the case


No the both had 150+km, since buying them we put 25k km


----------



## beachplumber

just bought a 11 E250 rolled of the line in feb. had 48000 when i got it for 17k. 1000 down 340 a month. I am thinking about upgrading all the trucks.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing

*What is the GVW on that truck ?*



Mr Plumber said:


> All this cargo van ruck got me excited...:laughing:. I went and ordered a 3/4 ton gmc v8 with tow package, ladder racks and shelves.:thumbup:
> Thanks again for all the replies


I was looking at a Ford e350 utility body box truck but the additional fuel, insurance and registration made it not worth it at this time. Never mind DOT is pretty strict on any one driving a vehicle over 10,000 GVW have a medical card and DOT #.


----------



## 3KP

I just bought an 03 & 04 GMC 1 ton vans 10 ft boxes the 03 has roughly 103K miles and the 04 has 101K miles have all maintance records on both since purchased. records even show pass window getting replaced due to a break in on the 03.. :thumbsup: 

So the fleet is now

92 Isuzu NPR 16ft box (back up vehilcle)
06 F-150 short bed (being removed from the fleet/ personal vehicle)
03 GMC 10ft box
04 GMC 10ft box


----------

